# Fitting 3 dogs in a full size pick up bed.



## radhiker (Jun 21, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how to fit 3 labs in crates in the back of my full size pickup which has a shell.I cant afford dog boxes so Im trying to figure something else out.Can anyone give me a suggestion ?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I remember seeing a set-up for 3 dogs using 3 crates lined up front to back. He had a shelf as well (I believe) that was above the wheel wells. the crates were all pushed against the passenger side creating an isle on the drivers side. all crate doors opened back to front. The guy had a cap with a large side window he could reach into and open each crate door. If your shell doesn't have the same window capability, I doubt this set-up will work for you.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

radhiker said:


> I am trying to figure out how to fit 3 labs in crates in the back of my full size pickup which has a shell.I cant afford dog boxes so Im trying to figure something else out.Can anyone give me a suggestion ?


Check out Ruff Tough Kennels:










http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

It works well. If you have a 6'6" bed you can squeeze 3 narrow crates in. They have to usually be custom made and like 22" wide because the cap slopes in at the top, front and back, making it less than 6'6". Most crates are a little too wide to do this at 24". 

They do or did sell a wire cage that was called a side by side and was made to fit two crates in a suburban. I think they were 21" wide, but they would open right to left and left to right. They were 2 separate crates I think. Maybe you could get 3 that open on the right side and that might work.

Wire crates 10 years ago weren't too bad, today they are cheap in price but cheaply made too. A quick search showed this:http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-131-36-suv-side-by-side-double-door-crate.aspx

You need the shelf over the wheel wells to get the crates up high enough to reach through the side window, that you would also need.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 6'6" bed and I have two 24" kennels in the back by the tail gate, then I positioned one kennel facing the side in the back by the cab. Most Labs can make the squeeze between the two by the tail gate then snake around the third. My side windows open so I can open the back kennel using a two step ladder. I set the base board off of the 2x6" wheel well indentation which leaves storage underneath the kennels. Where the third kennel is I have a trap door to access more storage under the third kennel.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Subroc's description of a three-crate configuration in a eight foot P.U.
bed is close on. I have had that set up from 2005 with a mid high Leer
topper on a Chevrolet. The topper has a front-slider to match the ext-cab
rear window slider. I have a fan system which blows cold a.c. to the
back. Additionally I have a separate car battery (engine compartment)
like a R.V. /Diesel wired/fused back to the bed with three electrical outlets. Topper has a screened full-length slider window - driver side.
You build the the false floor using wood uprights at all weight points (corners and both sides of the wheel wells). You might want to rig braces from side to side for maximum wieght . Cover with high quality
plywood. Paint. My configuration is rear of the crates to driver's side with
a 7 foot "windoor" locking lift-up on the passenger's side. Safety dictates
passenger side for everybody's protection. Train your dogs to go out the walkway - not jump! Also I reserve the last two feet for open stuff. The
empty space under the crate platform is filled with several plastic bins
2x3+ with WHEELS. I use a little prong pole to push/pull them about.
You need a lift topper door on one side. Sometimes they can replace a
slider with a lift-door on certain topper brands. I have used variations
of this on other vehicles. Good luck.


----------



## Boeinguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a triple box made to fit in a full sized pickup. A friend of mine has one and it works great!

http://northstarplasticsinc.com/#dog_boxes:300E


----------



## Boberosa (Feb 14, 2011)

http://getmypointllc.com/cargo_head/training_trailer.php

$220 per crate


----------

